# Model Engine Builder magazine changes format



## mrehmus (Sep 27, 2012)

We've sent an e-mail explaining the following information to those subscribers who've provided a valid e-mail address:

Basically, to keep the magazine going, rather than shut it down, we've switched to an all-digital format and lowered the price to $24 no matter where in the world you reside.
Current subscribers will have their remaining issues doubled.

We'll send an e-mail out telling subscribers when they can download the PDF files and giving them their subscriber number which they will need to use as a password to gain access.

Page sizes will be such that they can be printed on letter-sized paper in any country. This includes the drawings. However, some have asked that we keep them in the B or A3 size and we'll try that too and see how it goes.

An advantage of this change will be that we can include more pictures, some videos and 3D PDF files. Hopefully a richer experience for all.

We will depend on our subscribers not to copy the files or printed pages and give them out. Same with giving download info to others. Hopefully the honor system will play out OK and we won't find copies of the magaziine on-line or being passed around.

We are not happy about having to do this but costs have skyrocketed, subscribers have not renewed due to uncertain financial futures and we've spent all our money to keep it alive to this point. The response to this change has ranged from a reluctant OK to enthusiastic acceptance but as we hoped, readers want content, regardless of the media in which it is delivered. We hope everyone with an Internet connection will stay with us. 

We are putting a new Web site into place in a week or so and can then start delivering files for issue # 28. Rather than wait untiil the entire magazine is completed, I'll release files as each article is finished.

Please direct any questions to [email protected] or call us toll-free in the U.S. and Canada at 866 996-8999 or 707 643-1970 elsewhere.

Mike Rehmus


----------



## prophub (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Mike,

While I'm not happy about the change in format (I like print magazines) I understand what you are up against and fully support your decision.  Your magazine is a great resource for me and I learn so much from it.  Model Engine Builder in any format is much better than no Model Engine Builder!

Shawn Vitas


----------



## kuhncw (Sep 27, 2012)

I too fully support Mike and Toni in their decision to change format.  Their magazine is a real asset and I'm happy to see it contine.  

Chuck Kuhn


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Mike---I talked to your wife about 1/2 an hour ago and subscribed to your digital magazine.---Brian


----------



## Anko (Sep 27, 2012)

I am interested, registration is $ 24 annually or monthly?

 the magazine is purely imperial-measure content? or contains some metric stuff too?

Saludos


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 27, 2012)

The subscription is for 4 issues which is one year or thereabouts.

Most of the drawings are imperial but some metric, it depends on what the designer of the particular engine works in. I have always found the drawings very good.

J


----------



## agmachado (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Mike,

I replied your email. I also will continue with my subscription.

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Gordon (Sep 28, 2012)

I also would like to see the print format. It is hard to sit in my easy chair and relax with my computer screen but given the choice between no magazine and a digital magazine I will vote for the digital. I support you decision and wish you the best. In this economic environment and digital age things change. Even my home town paper is digital four of seven days per week.


----------



## WiKKiDWidgets (Sep 28, 2012)

Never heard of the magazine until this thread came along. But I'm a subscriber now.


----------



## David Morrow (Sep 28, 2012)

All of my thoughts have already been spoken above; count on my continued support. This is a resource not to be lost.

I couldn't believe when I got my first issue that you could produce all of those detailed drawings and sell the magazine for that price; what a bargain.

I didn't get the email notification but will keep my eye out for the next one.

David


----------



## mrehmus (Sep 29, 2012)

I thank you all for your participation and support.

As soon as the new Web site gets up, I'll start posting articles in issue # 28.

Thanks.


----------



## BobsModels (Oct 3, 2012)

Subscribers to Model Enginebuilder

I am going to give you another view of this that many will not agree with at first , but please think about it.

We all got a message from Toni and Mike explaining what had happened and what they proposed doing.

I expressed my views in detail to them in an email. Here are the basics:

I feel that the approach to the new publication will be even more time consuming and complicated. Adding all kinds of stuff requires even more effort to produce an article.

I feel that this is a business and that no one in business should be expected to suffer personal future finanacial repercussions. No subscriber to this magazine is going to help Mike and Toni in the future. 

I feel they did an outstanding job and i as a subscriber respect them. I feel they should enjoy life, and not jeoprodize their future.

Again as a subscriber after reading their email, do you really want them to continue going out on limb just for us? We have no skin in the game - our subscription price is nothing compared to their risk.

So this is one subscribers opinion. I support anyone in a decision they make but I feel this one is not in their best interest.

Bob Nawa


----------



## Mosey (Oct 3, 2012)

Keep em coming, digital or anyway you can.
I learn from this great magazine.


----------



## cfellows (Oct 3, 2012)

Count me amongst the others who posted.  I fully understand your position and the hard work you continue to put forth in providing us with a quality source of inspiration and information.

Chuck


----------



## mrehmus (Oct 3, 2012)

Years ago, when Xerox folded a small start-up company that I helped start, they sent us to an outplacement service who gave us a lot of testing to see what we were suited to do.

The outcome of my tests was the conclusion that I had to be doing something that was inventive and artistic with the possibility of teaching. So, after a couple of diversions into the Internet, I started a video production company called ByVideo that is still in existence although I no longer do COPS or wedding videos, etc. I now only do training videos sold by Sherline and Little Machine Shop. You may know that I'm videotaping the Humbug build for a how-to DVD(s) for Sherline.

However, the magazine is much more fun than video (I get to spend time with folks who like playing in the same sandbox I do) and has allowed me to be more expressive. The switch to digital will, I hope, allow me to extend the concept of a magazine even further. So, in spite of wishing that the printed magazine were still possible, I'm really looking forward to increasing the information content of the digital magazine through 3D PDFs, video, links to supplemental information and other tools I don't yet know about. Did you know that PDF files can be made to be read out loud on the computer? Might be useful for those of us who are getting a bit dim, sight-wise, eh? Your input and guidance on the tools and techniques to improve the value would be greatly appreciated.

Come to think of it, your input on articles would be greatly appreciated too!

The added beauty of the digital format is Toni and I don't have to worry about coming up with the money for the printing and mailing of an issue. 

I think we can already tell this switch is going to work and will allow us to keep going. Many more supportive messages have arrived than those demanding us to stop their subscription. Many more!

The fun part of being a Model Engineer is that you all are a great group of people. Cannot say that about many groups these days.

Thanks for your support!


----------

